# tracker de sommeil



## jacquemin (26 Février 2020)

Ceux qui connaissent et utilisent ce type d'application, quel est votre tracker de sommeil préféré et pourquoi ? J'ai quitté ma montre Garmin pour une iWatch, et je recherche une bonne application de ce type, sachant que l'analyse du sommeil sur Garmin, c'était vraiment performant et vraiment un must.


----------



## Bruno de Malaisie (27 Février 2020)

AutoSleep sans hésiter!!!!


----------



## Akelodeon (12 Avril 2020)

Bonjour,

J'avais utilisé Pillow pendant un moment puis je suis passé chez AutoSleep. Depuis ce moment, j'utilise autosleep aussi parce qu'il est bien complet.

Il semblerait que l'apple Watch serre 6 aura un tracer de sommeil aussi. A voir.

Cordialement,


----------



## yabr (25 Avril 2020)

Je connais bien ce type d’appli mais une question : à quoi sert elle réellement ???
Toujours pas compris...


----------



## Membre supprimé 591292 (25 Avril 2020)

Bruno de Malaisie a dit:


> AutoSleep sans hésiter!!!!


C’est aussi celle que j’utilisais lorsque j’avais mon AW4.
Elle est très complète mais... l’analyse des données en est presque trop compliquées car trop nombreuses.


----------



## Cabriolet73 (27 Décembre 2020)

Fitbit a une bonne analyse des temps de sommeil, profond, léger, paradoxal.
Je cherche une APP pour mon Apple watch 3 qui me donnerait le même type de résultats sans rentrer trop dans les détails.
AutoSleep peut être...?
Merci


----------



## Bruno de Malaisie (27 Décembre 2020)

Cabriolet73 a dit:


> Fitbit a une bonne analyse des temps de sommeil, profond, léger, paradoxal.
> Je cherche une APP pour mon Apple watch 3 qui me donnerait le même type de résultats sans rentrer trop dans les détails.
> AutoSleep peut être...?
> Merci


AutoSleep sans hésiter.


----------



## Jura39 (27 Décembre 2020)

Bruno de Malaisie a dit:


> AutoSleep sans hésiter!!!!





Bruno de Malaisie a dit:


> AutoSleep sans hésiter.


C'est pas faute de le dire !


----------



## Nathan008 (28 Décembre 2020)

Perso j'ai tenté l'application "Sommeil" déjà intégrée sur l'AW et elle m'a beaucoup déçue. Tout semble approximatif, il n'y a pas assez d'informations pour se faire une idée concrète de notre sommeil et j'en passe...

Je suis depuis passé sur AutoSleep. Application payante mais qui semble valoir le coup, à voir avec le temps. Pour le moment j'y comprends trop rien car il y a, à l'instar de l'application d'Apple, beaucoup trop d'informations à mes yeux...


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (28 Décembre 2020)

C'est ce qui me gène aussi : la plupart des applications de Sommeil ont trop d'information. Résultat, je reste avec celle de base...


----------



## Cabriolet73 (28 Décembre 2020)

Je vous remercie!
bonnes fêtes à tous.


----------



## Val Oche (18 Octobre 2021)

Coucou à tous,
Je viens d'acheter ma première Apple Watch, la 7. Je pense que ce genre de gadget va vite devenir indispensable .
Une des raisons de cette achat et que depuis la nuit des temps j'ai un sommeil absolument pourri. Je me suis donc intéressé de près à la fonction Sommeil de l'Apple Watch.
Alors soit je ne sais pas encore bien l'utiliser (ça fait que deux jours) soit c'est vraiment incomplet.
Dans Santé/Sommeil une fois qu'on a le nombre d'heures de sommeil, le rythme cardiaque, le rythme respiratoire, et bien on a fait quoi alors ?? 
Il y a un moyen d'utiliser ces données pour comprendre un peu mieux mon sommeil?

Est-ce que AutoSleep permettrait d'avoir une vraie analyse plus complète (et compréhensible par le commun des mortels) et aiderait  à comprendre certains points pour passer de douces nuits?
Merci!


----------



## Sly54 (18 Octobre 2021)

Val Oche a dit:


> Il y a un moyen d'utiliser ces données pour comprendre un peu mieux mon sommeil?


Pour l'instant, je ne crois pas trop que l'AW pourra t'expliquer _pourquoi_ tu as un sommeil pourri.
Par contre, consulter le cours médical pour vérifier que tu ne fais pas d'apnée du sommeil n'est peut être pas idiot.


----------



## Bruno de Malaisie (18 Octobre 2021)

Val Oche a dit:


> Coucou à tous,
> Je viens d'acheter ma première Apple Watch, la 7. Je pense que ce genre de gadget va vite devenir indispensable .
> Une des raisons de cette achat et que depuis la nuit des temps j'ai un sommeil absolument pourri. Je me suis donc intéressé de près à la fonction Sommeil de l'Apple Watch.
> Alors soit je ne sais pas encore bien l'utiliser (ça fait que deux jours) soit c'est vraiment incomplet.
> ...


Déjà 
Ne pas dormir trop tard
Éviter les boissons gazeuses et ou caféinées
Ne pas lire d’écrans en étant au lit
Avoir une bonne routine avant de se coucher
Ne pas faire de sport le soir, ce qui empêche de dormir (température corporelle et excitation liée à l’activité physique)
Essayer de se lever tôt (ce qui te fera te coucher tôt ensuite). C’est ce que je fais tous les jours. Réveil avant 5 heures du matin pour une heure de sport (calisthenics et méditation)
Avec AutoSleep tu as aussi le % de sommeil réparateur etc.
Tout cela devrait t’aider à avoir un sommeil moins pourri comme tu dis.


----------



## Val Oche (18 Octobre 2021)

Sly54 a dit:


> Pour l'instant, je ne crois pas trop que l'AW pourra t'expliquer _pourquoi_ tu as un sommeil pourri.
> Par contre, consulter le cours médical pour vérifier que tu ne fais pas d'apnée du sommeil n'est peut être pas idiot.


Il me semble avoir lu quelque part que l’Apple Watch pouvait les détecter?


----------



## Val Oche (18 Octobre 2021)

Bruno de Malaisie a dit:


> Déjà
> Ne pas dormir trop tard
> Éviter les boissons gazeuses et ou caféinées
> Ne pas lire d’écrans en étant au lit
> ...


Oui merci pour les conseils. J’en pratique déjà beaucoup. 
l’écran avant d’aller au lit c’est pire que tout. 
je me disais qu’ayant un beau ijoujou peut être cela pourrait il m’aider d’avantage. 
après si c’est pas flagrant je laisse tomber l’idée.


----------



## Jura39 (18 Octobre 2021)

Val Oche a dit:


> Oui merci pour les conseils. J’en pratique déjà beaucoup.
> l’écran avant d’aller au lit c’est pire que tout.
> je me disais qu’ayant un beau ijoujou peut être cela pourrait il m’aider d’avantage.
> après si c’est pas flagrant je laisse tomber l’idée.


Bonsoir ,
L'Apple watch ne va pas contrôler votre sommeil , elle peut aider , mais je doute !!
elle va vous indiquer le suivi de votre sommeil 
Si vous achetez une Watch pour cela .... à votre place j'hésiterais 
Un bon bouquin aide aussi à dormir ( quoi que !! )


----------



## Sly54 (18 Octobre 2021)

Val Oche a dit:


> Il me semble avoir lu quelque part que l’Apple Watch pouvait les détecter?


Apparemment, avec watchOS 8. A voir l'efficacité…


----------

